# Passive-aggressive notices at work



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

They are pointless aren't they?
No one takes any notice of them.
Someone nicked/chucked out my teabags, so I put up this notice:



I am a wanker, aren't I?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

multiple exclamation marks in the space of less than a paragraphs worth of words? You sicken me to the core


----------



## Belushi (Dec 5, 2013)

You are also wasting time when you could be helping a young person to learn to read and are misusing expensive colour toner and paper!


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 5, 2013)

Do you *really *want them back?


----------



## twentythreedom (Dec 5, 2013)

You need to send a suitably P-A email too

ETA: and yes you are a wanker lol (<--P-A in action there)


----------



## Treacle Toes (Dec 5, 2013)

Is that note passive agressive? I think it is too direct to be passive aggressive.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 5, 2013)

Belushi said:


> You are also wasting time when you could be helping a young person to learn to read and are misusing expensive colour toner and paper!


I suppose he could argue he was making a teaching aid.


----------



## maomao (Dec 5, 2013)

The person who works night shift and sits in my seat leaves jovial notices in the kitchen about tidying the kitchen up because 'you wouldn't leave your own kitchen like that' (which only proves he's never been to my house) and then leaves his dirty cups on my desk the cunt.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 5, 2013)

think it is fair enough
i'd be livid tbf!


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2013)

Pogothread  There's a 100000000+ post one already.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

its only tea bags man stop being such a breadhead


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2013)

The person who took the teabags will ignore the notice, figuring that they are less likely to be found out if they don't return them

Everyone else will mark you down as a bit of an obsessive type.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 5, 2013)

pogofish 



http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-office-scolding-email-thread.113207/


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> Pogothread  There's a 100000000+ post one already.


I did a title search and there was nowt


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> its only tea bags man stop being such a breadhead


It's the day before payday and I have already run out of coffee! I need caffeine!


----------



## geminisnake (Dec 5, 2013)

maomao said:


> The person who works night shift and sits in my seat leaves jovial notices in the kitchen about tidying the kitchen up because 'you wouldn't leave your own kitchen like that' (which only proves he's never been to my house) and then leaves his dirty cups on my desk the cunt.


Take a photo of your kitchen, print it out and ask 'You want me to leave this place like this?' and report back how he responds.


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 5, 2013)

It's just office theatre really isn't it? Nobody's going to read that and put the teabags back.

I'd go for a more punitive approach. Buy a new box of teabags and doctor about half a dozen. Open the seams and replace some of the tea with chili flakes or some other foul tasting shite (nothing too pungent or they'll smell that it's dodge) and reseal them. Obviously put secret marks on the wronguns so you don't drink them yourself.


----------



## bi0boy (Dec 5, 2013)

You could bring in a lockable metal box to store them in from now on. Chain it to a water pipe or something.


----------



## Yetman (Dec 5, 2013)

Did you do that in company time, with company resources? If so I take my hat off to you sir 

Haven't got a hat on and am sitting here in my pants so I shall momentarily expose a testicle instead. I'm sure that will suffice


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> It's just office theatre really isn't it? Nobody's going to read that and put the teabags back.
> 
> I'd go for a more punitive approach. Buy a new box of teabags and doctor about half a dozen. Open the seams and replace some of the tea with chili flakes or some other foul tasting shite (nothing too pungent or they'll smell that it's dodge) and reseal them. Obviously put secret marks on the wronguns so you don't drink them yourself.



Google 'lucozade antifreeze'.


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2013)

Yetman said:


> Did you do that in company time, with company resources? If so I take my hat off to you sir
> 
> Haven't got a hat on and am sitting here in my pants so I shall momentarily expose a testicle instead. I'm sure that will suffice


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

Can I just stress that I only put it up for my own, and possibly others', amusement


----------



## 5t3IIa (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Can I just stress that I only put it up for my own, and possibly others', amusement


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

Fuck off!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2013)

passive-aggressive notice fail.

needs more exclamation marks, a few words capitalised, at least one spelling or grammar mistake, and should really be done in comic sans.


----------



## Geri (Dec 5, 2013)

How come you have to buy your own teabags?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

5t3IIa said:


> View attachment 44519


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 5, 2013)

One I did for door gate.  Was  vetoed in favour of a much less fun effort.


----------



## Jon-of-arc (Dec 5, 2013)

Also declined.


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They are pointless aren't they?
> No one takes any notice of them.
> Someone nicked/chucked out my teabags, so I put up this notice:
> 
> ...



Now you know how your flatmate feels when you lob his out of date food out


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

Geri said:


> How come you have to buy your own teabags?


Cos I work for a school. No money for that.
We do get free toast though, strangely


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> Now you know how your flatmate feels when you lob his out of date food out



Your teabags were out of date?


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

there is no date on teabgs they last forever like cockroaches and e coli


----------



## Frances Lengel (Dec 5, 2013)

I keep reading this thread title as passive aggressive nonces at work. My eyes aren't what they were.


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> Your teabags were out of date?



I thought I was quoting Orang Utan, not Frances Lengel.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I keep reading this thread title as passive aggressive nonces at work. My eyes aren't what they were.



how does that even work

'OK don't play the sinister game, its fine by me'

'Great, I'll just keep playing with my transformers then'

'FINE'

'Pow pow, Optimus just killoed a decepticon!'


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

Onket said:


> I thought I was quoting Orang Utan, not Frances Lengel.


No need to tag us, we're here already. It's like yelling for somebody when they are stood next to you!


----------



## Onket (Dec 5, 2013)

orang Utan said:


> No need to tag us, we're here already. It's like yelling for somebody when they are stood next to you!



Sorry Orang Utan.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2013)

bi0boy said:


> You could bring in a lockable metal box to store them in from now on. Chain it to a water pipe or something.



Perhaps even make it look like it's wired into the mains.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 5, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Perhaps even make it look like it's wired into the mains.




he's thinking about Terry Waite not teabags. It is an easy mistake to make. I once imprisoned my coffee under an apartheid regime for thirty years before realising my error


----------



## torquemad (Dec 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> multiple exclamation marks in the space of less than a paragraphs worth of words? You sicken me to the core


Me too!!!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2013)

DotCommunist said:


> he's thinking about Terry Waite not teabags. It is an easy mistake to make. I once imprisoned my coffee under an apartheid regime for thirty years before realising my error



TBF the coffee and the tea should be kept seperate.  The possibility of beverage miscegenation is almost too horrible to contemplate!!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> TBF the coffee and the tea should be kept seperate.  The possibility of beverage miscegenation is almost too horrible to contemplate!!


Actually, my teabags tasted a bit of coffee cos I put my teaspoon in there after stirring my coffee


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Cos I work for a school. No money for that.
> We do get free toast though, strangely


There is money for it. Of course there is. They're just too tight to provide it.

And now look what's happening. Because they don't provide tea, people are falling out with one another, their printer's being used to print pointless things, and one member of staff is on the internet talking about it.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Actually, my teabags tasted a bit of coffee cos I put my teaspoon in there after stirring my coffee



You disgust me!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There is money for it. Of course there is. They're just too tight to provide it.
> 
> And now look what's happening. Because they don't provide tea, people are falling out with one another, their printer's being used to print pointless things, and one member of staff is on the internet talking about it.



The head probably spends the tea money on keeping his office supplied with the finest Broken Orange Pekoe.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> There is money for it. Of course there is. They're just too tight to provide it.
> 
> And now look what's happening. Because they don't provide tea, people are falling out with one another, their printer's being used to print pointless things, and one member of staff is on the internet talking about it.


Oh don't be so dramatic


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 5, 2013)

littlebabyjesus said:


> And now look what's happening. Because they don't provide tea, people are falling out with one another, their printer's being used to print pointless things, and one member of staff is on the internet talking about it.



broken britain



(or do i mean broken biscuits?


----------



## Spymaster (Dec 5, 2013)

ViolentPanda said:


> Perhaps even make it look like it's wired into the mains.



The difference between us, Veeps, is that you'd make it _look_ like it was wired into the mains, while I'd rather wire it into the mains and disguise the cable.


----------



## littlebabyjesus (Dec 5, 2013)

Anyway, the solution is clear. Mark each teabag with your initials in invisible ink and check the bins each lunchtime.


----------



## fishfinger (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> They are pointless aren't they?
> No one takes any notice of them.
> Someone nicked/chucked out my teabags, so I put up this notice:
> 
> ...


World's worst wanted poster - You didn't even offer a reward, or specify whether you'd prefer them dead or alive!


----------



## ViolentPanda (Dec 5, 2013)

Spymaster said:


> The difference between us, Veeps, is that you'd make it _look_ like it was wired into the mains, while I'd rather wire it into the mains and disguise the cable.



I prefer scaring people to scarring them!


----------



## Mumbles274 (Dec 5, 2013)

Jon-of-arc said:


> Also declined.



ha ha, I've put up a variation on that when we got a shitty email about a door being left open


----------



## fucthest8 (Dec 5, 2013)

Frances Lengel said:


> I keep reading this thread title as passive aggressive nonces at work. My eyes aren't what they were.


 
When I'm channel hopping I always do a double take at what I _always_ see as Robson's Extreme Fisting.


----------



## heinous seamus (Dec 5, 2013)

I've got my teabags locked in a drawer. No cunt's getting my teabags!


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Puddy_Tat said:


> passive-aggressive notice fail.
> 
> needs more exclamation marks, a few words capitalised, at least one spelling or grammar mistake, and should really be done in comic sans.


With crap clip-art.


----------



## Miss-Shelf (Dec 5, 2013)

fucthest8 said:


> When I'm channel hopping I always do a double take at what I _always_ see as Robson's Extreme Fisting.


Now THAT would be a repeat worth watching


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

equationgirl said:


> With crap clip-art.


It was just from an MS Publishing template!


----------



## equationgirl (Dec 5, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> It was just from an MS Publishing template!


It's just not crap enough, dude, try harder next time.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

I didn't intend it to be crap!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 5, 2013)

teuchter said:


> pogofish
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.urban75.net/forums/threads/the-office-scolding-email-thread.113207/


I did not send a scolding email, did I? Yet you saw fit to post my pic on that thread you weirdo


----------



## teuchter (Dec 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I did not send a scolding email, did I? Yet you saw fit to post my pic on that thread you weirdo







Orang Utan said:


> Can I just stress that I only put it up for my own, and possibly others', amusement


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 6, 2013)

Joke thief!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 6, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Joke thief!



maybe you should put a notice up about people stealing your jokes


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2013)

My notice worked. Someone replaced them with a full packet. Correct brand too.


----------



## Thora (Dec 11, 2013)

You should either bring in a whole box to share, or just a few and keep them in your bag/locker.


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My notice worked. Someone replaced them with a full packet. Correct brand too.


PG Tips are made by Unilever.  You sir, are no better than Hitler.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2013)

Everyone is owned by Unilever!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2013)

And that corporate watch site is daft.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My notice worked. Someone replaced them with a full packet. Correct brand too.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 11, 2013)

Geri said:


> How come you have to buy your own teabags?



Because the Daily Mail would write shocking exposes of public sector waste if we didn't.

 I worked in an A&E only a year or so ago where the staff had to bring in tea and coffee for patients as the great and the good decided emergency department patients shouldn't be there long enough to deserve a hot drink.


----------



## Plumdaff (Dec 11, 2013)

Cock up


----------



## Wolveryeti (Dec 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My notice worked. Someone replaced them with a full packet. Correct brand too.


Thread fail. I was really rooting for your workmates, but they have evidently capitulated and lowered themselves to your level


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 11, 2013)

Eh?


----------



## Corax (Dec 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> And that corporate watch site is daft.


*SHILL!!!!!!  *


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> My notice worked. Someone replaced them with a full packet. Correct brand too.




I wonder if it was the guilty party or just someone innocent browbeaten into it by the notice


----------



## Cid (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I didn't intend it to be crap!



It's far too crap for that!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

For what? It was clearly an excellent notice, for it achieved its purpose.
I shoulda been a designer/copywriter


----------



## barney_pig (Dec 12, 2013)

Wot a swizz! This thread had all the makings of a classic, like the binka cookery corner. But then it's ruined by reasonable behavior!
The internetsz is ruined by you.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> For what? It was clearly an excellent notice, for it achieved its purpose.
> I shoulda been a designer/copywriter



You've changed your mind about it's purpose, then.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> You've changed your mind about it's purpose, then.


No I haven't.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang utang post: 12768863 said:
			
		

> No I haven't.



You said you did it for amusement.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Can I just stress that I only put it up for my own, and possibly others', amusement


 There^


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> There^


I made it as an appeal to my colleagues to return my bags, but did not expect it to be a success, so was happy to settle for amusement instead. Luckily it provided amusement AND got my teabags back


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Easy to say that afterwards,  isn't it.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

What's this about? Why are you being so weird about this? A daft message got my teabags bac, to my surprise, and I amused myself in the process. Hardly controversial.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

I'm not being weird,  I simply pointed out that you've changed your mind about what you've said. It's fairly straightforward, as it's all documented in the posts on the thread.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

I haven't changed my mind!


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Can I just stress that I only put it up for my own, and possibly others', amusement. I didn't expect the message to actually work, but it did


Edited for onket clarification.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Onket said:


>


You are getting as bad as Pickman's


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Edited for onket clarification.



Thanks for clarifying you've changed your mind but you could have just done that when I first pointed it out.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

yawn  etc


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

But I didn't. I have not said anything inconsistent. I wanted my teabags back but didn't expect them back, so the poster was made for my own amusement. What's so difficult to understand about that and why is it so important to you to make trouble about such a minor matter, unless it is to deliberately fan the flames of an argument?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

don't give him the satisfaction, who knows why he does it


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

You're right. What a trivial teacupfit


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> You are getting as bad as Pickman's


you're becoming a poor parody of yourself. you should be ashamed of this thread and you should be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Anyway, more passive aggressive notices at work, please!


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2013)

Onket is correct about the inconsistency, and right to point it out. However I noticed an incorrect apostrophe in his post no. 80.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

He is not! 
I posted a picture of a poster I made which I put up for a laugh but which got the result asked for in the poster. What is inconsistent about that?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

he's another one not worth giving the satisfaction to!


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

You are right, there are three of them. 
Onkers is alright, but the other two are wind-up bots.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> For what? It was clearly an excellent notice, for it achieved its purpose.
> I shoulda been a designer/copywriter



In this post, what purpose were you claiming it had achieved, the purpose of amusement or the purpose of the reclamation of the teabags? Because the way I read it, you were talking about the return of the teabags.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> don't give him the satisfaction, who knows why he does it



You've either not read the thread or you're doing your usual sad stirring thing. Either way it's a bit odd to claim what you've said there.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> But I didn't. I have not said anything inconsistent. I wanted my teabags back but didn't expect them back, so the poster was made for my own amusement. What's so difficult to understand about that and why is it so important to you to make trouble about such a minor matter, unless it is to deliberately fan the flames of an argument?



You said one thing, then later claimed another. If you read the thread it is self evident.

I have not made trouble here. If anyone has it's you for not just accepting you've changed your mind.

I'm in no way bothered about any of this, it couldn't be less important, it's just very amusing that you are stubbornly claiming something that so obviously isn't true.


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> You've either not read the thread or you're doing your usual sad stirring thing. Either way it's a bit odd to claim what you've said there.


my usual sad stirring thing!  
don't make me laugh


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> In this post, what purpose were you claiming it had achieved, the purpose of amusement or the purpose of the reclamation of the teabags? Because the way I read it, you were talking about the return of the teabags.


The poster is clearly asking for the teabags to be returned. I put the poster up, though, not because I thought anyone would actually replace them, but more cos I found it would be funny to do so. Easy enough to understand, unless you are boring cunt like yourself or the slug.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> my usual sad stirring thing!
> don't make me laugh



What would you say you were doing then? Genuinely interested in your explanation.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> The poster is clearly asking for the teabags to be returned. I put the poster up, though, not because I thought anyone would actually replace them, but more cos I found it would be funny to do so.


Yes, we know all this. You are avoiding the question though. When you said it had achieved its purpose, what purpose were you referring to - amusement or teabag return?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> You said one thing, then later claimed another. If you read the thread it is self evident.
> 
> I have not made trouble here. If anyone has it's you for not just accepting you've changed your mind.
> 
> I'm in no way bothered about any of this, it couldn't be less important, it's just very amusing that you are stubbornly claiming something that so obviously isn't true.


See above


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

Onket said:


> What would you say you were doing then? Genuinely interested in your explanation.


no different to what you do on a regular basis


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

intention of thread trashed, well done misogs!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> He is not!
> I posted a picture of a poster I made which I put up for a laugh but which got the result asked for in the poster. What is inconsistent about that?


i don't see the poster saying "i deserve a twatting. please slap me down."

it should have, though.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Yes, we know all this. You are avoiding the question though. When you said it had achieved its purpose, what purpose were you referring to - amusement or teabag return?


I made the poster with the latter intent, but realised how silly it was, so printed it out anyway cos it amused me. I can't believe I am finding it necessary to clarify such a trivial post. I should not have to clarify my thought process in such a way!


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> no different to what you do on a regular basis



What Is your explanation then?


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig post: 12769784 said:
			
		

> intention of thread trashed, well done misogs!



What was the intention of the thread, do you think?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

what the OP OU says and not what you are trying to change it to


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2013)

It seems that Orang Utan is treating the making of the poster and the putting up of the poster as two separate acts.

The purpose of the making of the poster was to reclaim the teabags.

The purpose of putting it up was to cause amusement.

In this light his statements could be seen as not inconsistent, although most people would consider putting up a poster as a normal part of the process of making a poster.

Perhaps some further discussion is necessary. Is a poster a poster if it never goes on the wall?


----------



## ddraig (Dec 12, 2013)

depends if you are taking 'posting of poster' seriously surely


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

ddraig said:


> what the OP OU says and not what you are trying to change it to


Which is?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> It seems that Orang Utan is treating the making of the poster and the putting up of the poster as two separate acts.
> 
> The purpose of the making of the poster was to reclaim the teabags.
> 
> ...


pedantry alive and well i see


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> I made the poster with the latter intent, but realised how silly it was, so printed it out anyway cos it amused me. I can't believe I am finding it necessary to clarify such a trivial post. I should not have to clarify my thought process in such a way!


it's revealing to see how vacuous those processes are


----------



## wtfftw (Dec 12, 2013)

I used to like this thread.


----------



## 8115 (Dec 12, 2013)

Maybe this link will restore some light-heartedness.

http://www.passiveaggressivenotes.com/


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

wtfftw said:


> I used to like this thread.


----------



## souljacker (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> Anyway, more passive aggressive notices at work, please!




<pogo>But in the right thread please!</pogo>

I'm only saying that because the original thread is one of my favourites.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Dec 12, 2013)

One I spotted today in the loos of an office I was visiting.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> pedantry alive and well i see


Orang Utan's claim that there was no inconsistency in his statements does indeed require a high level of pedantry to be applied to make it plausible.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Orang Utan's claim that there was no inconsistency in his statements does indeed require a high level of pedantry to be applied to make it plausible.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

souljacker said:


> <pogo>But in the right thread please!</pogo>
> 
> I'm only saying that because the original thread is one of my favourites.


This is the original thread! That other one is about emails. This is about signs.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This is the original thread! That other one is about emails. This is about signs.


and pisspoor signs, in the case under discussion


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Orang Utan's claim that there was no inconsistency in his statements does indeed require a high level of pedantry to be applied to make it plausible.


If you force people to endlessly and tediously clarify their passing indistinct thoughts, you will end up in a place like this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> If you force people to endlessly and tediously clarify their passing thoughts, you will end up in a place like this.


a school library?


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 12, 2013)

OU you could easily clear this all up if you would submit to being put into a hypnotic state and taken back to when you first discovered your teabags were missing.  Then the hypnotist can probe the inner workings of your mind and unlock the true reasons for your actions. 

It was probably something to do with your childhood.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 12, 2013)

barney_pig said:


> Wot a swizz! This thread had all the makings of a classic, like the binka cookery corner. But then it's ruined by reasonable behavior!
> The internetsz is ruined by you.


Wish granted


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> OU you could easily clear this all up if you would submit to being put into a hypnotic state and taken back to when you first discovered your teabags were missing.  Then the hypnotist can probe the inner workings of your mind and unlocerthe true reasons for your actions.
> 
> It was probably something to do with your childhood.


something to do with relationship with his mother


----------



## quimcunx (Dec 12, 2013)

Pickman's model said:


> something to do with relationship with his mother



Or Dotty's mother.


----------



## Onket (Dec 12, 2013)

quimcunx said:


> OU you could easily clear this all up if you would submit to being put into a hypnotic state and taken back to when you first discovered your teabags were missing.  Then the hypnotist can probe the inner workings of your mind and unlock the true reasons for your actions.
> 
> It was probably something to do with your childhood.



Or, people could read the words he typed on this thread.


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2013)

teuchter said:


> Is a poster a poster if it never goes on the wall?



No-one has dealt with this issue yet.


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

It's actually a notice


----------



## teuchter (Dec 12, 2013)

All the more pertinent, then. Is a notice a notice if it never notifies anyone?


----------



## Orang Utan (Dec 12, 2013)

I guess so. It's merely unpublished


----------



## souljacker (Dec 12, 2013)

Orang Utan said:


> This is the original thread! That other one is about emails. This is about signs.



It may have started to be about emails, but it's evolved quite nicely.

This thread has gone shit anyway. Bin it and ban everyone involved IMO. Including me.


----------



## RedDragon (Dec 12, 2013)




----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 20, 2013)

http://www.thepoke.co.uk/2013/12/20/passive-aggressive-office-kitchen-note-edited/


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 20, 2013)

RedDragon said:


>



Perhaps it was a cafe where you order at the counter? Enormous fun can be had watching tourists suffer thus in pubs.


----------



## Boppity (Dec 20, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Perhaps it was a cafe where you order at the counter? Enormous fun can be had watching tourists suffer thus in pubs.



It looks like they are sat at the counter in that picture.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 20, 2013)

Not really. The collection of condiments is standard greasy spoon table equipment.


----------



## emanymton (Dec 20, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Not really. The collection of condiments is standard greasy spoon table equipment.


But I have never seen a table with a corner like that, and the condiments could just a well be on the counter.


----------



## Maurice Picarda (Dec 20, 2013)

A counter is higher than that, and has a glass front displaying a collection of sad-looking sandwich fillings and second tier pop brands.


----------



## Onket (Dec 20, 2013)

Silas Loom said:


> Perhaps it was a cafe where you order at the counter? Enormous fun can be had watching tourists suffer thus in pubs.



'Enormous fun'


----------



## Wilf (Dec 20, 2013)

Onket said:


> Or, people could read the words he typed on this thread.


Your proposal for a  revolutionary overhaul of urban's day to day workings concerns me greatly.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 28, 2013)




----------

